# Grimm's last leg home.



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Over the weekend, Grimm moved one state away from Patti, and they are within weeks of reuniting. 
I am honored to be his last stop. Only through the dedication, support and love of people here on this board, could he have gotten so much care and adoration!

The Doofmobile, fueled and ready for launch!









Beautiful day, beautiful drive!









Saw this train from three miles back. How long can a friggin train be??????

















Doofinator in hand!









Had to fuel up on the way home! 
"Why'd we stop???"









"Star Bucks coffee? Yeach!!!!"









"Disgusting coffee aside, you are going to share the Pepperoni off your pizza slice, right? Right??"









Meeting Mr. Frodo....









"I has a boyfriend!"

















Alpha Momma Bug Ilan says hi!









Meeting Fenna and Sika from the safe side of the fence!

















Grimm came to work with me today! He made friends with Hobbit, the resident cat! The 2 of them spent all day batting each other through the bars. It was pretty funny! (Tell me they don't look guilty!







)









Grimm, behaving nicely for me! What an AWESOME boy he is!

















The pack is happily united tonight, and everyone is getting along just fine!








I have never been blessed with the care of a nicer dog!








Grimm is going Home!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yahoo!







But "within weeks" of being reunited? Is someone hoarding Grimm?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Great pics, Jess! He looks very happy and suprisingly puppish for a 3 year old.



> Quote:"I has a boyfriend!"


Oh Frodo...


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomYahoo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NEVER!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Me thinks Grimm will need to bring a puppy(orange crush or Ziggy?) along to Patti, he will wonder where all his playmates went. 
Though once he see's Patti, all memory of the past month will be forgotten!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is so awesome of you guys to be caring for Grimm for Patti. I think this board rocks!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

This is just too awsome!

I love this board, everyone is like family here, all helping eachother out when they need it!

You guys rock!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Awesome photos, Jess!! Truly, I am so blessed to have such wonderfully caring people on this board to help foster and care for Grimm. Amaruq, Jean, and Jess did super with a tough dog. Grimm is all heart and eager, excitable, loving feelings-- but he can get overexcited and explodes. Brave intrepid souls have we on this board! Also, very kind, understanding, supportive, and dog-savvy souls as well. I am richly blessed here!

I miss Grimmi more than words can express. I long for his warmth, his happy kisses, his breathing at night in the dark. I miss our adventures, I miss grooming him and hearing him moan about it in pure pleasure.

But, Grimm is learning much with Jess's talents, and with her pack, too! Frodo, Ilan, Sika, Fenna, Tasha and the cats all are among Grimm's teachers right now, as Ruq and her amazing Paq have also given Grimm important experiences.

I am so hoping to be able to bring Grimm home as soon as it is possible for me to do so!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

That is wonderful!! Great poeple! Your dogs were so friendly to the new house dog guest.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

This is such a beautiful story. I can;t wait for the reunion!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

O this is just wonderful & what a great board of wonderful dog people here !







That is so nice of ALL of you to help with Grimm ! He looks great & very happy.







I'm sure you will be SO happy Patti to see your boy ! I sure know I would be if I was away from our puppers for days, weeks, & months !









That is way cool for a dog reactive boy to be around all these dogs, maybe I need you all to babysit Storm to help him with his little issue.









Won't be long Patti.......... (may I ask when though ?)


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I think Grimm-man needs a Chrismas gift in honor of going home to Patti. My suggestion is a month or two worth of raw feast to help out until Patti settles in. Can anyone between CT and MA recommend a good and not very expensive supplier of raw for the Doofinator?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

What a story Grimm will have to tell when he finally comes home - of all the places he has been and friends he made and things he did!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Why did you have to give him up??


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Angel RWhy did you have to give him up??


Just FYI, as far as I know, Patti moved back to the US from Germany & couldn't have Grimm with her right yet so, nice board members helped her out with taking care of Grimm till Patti gets a place & settled in. Hope my story is correct.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Rebel







Thank you for thinking of my Grimmi! He is my everything. You have a kind heart, and always understand how we feel about loving and missing our dogs.

Angel R, in short, my approved-but-pending income is being processed by a fed agency who helps the blind, but, it may take a couple of months as they are "backlogged." I miss my Grimm immensely. My love for him is even deeper than his velvetty forhead wrinkles.. 

Jess, thank you for letting Grimm study at Pack Dimock University! He is learning doggy manners while there.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

So glad to hear he is on his way to you Patti. The weeks will go by fast.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Great job, Great pics!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Jethro sends Grimm a hearty Frat Bro Cyber chest bump. While he misses his Frat Bro he is REALLY considering allowing girlz into the Frat house. He keeps oogling at Keyzah and playing with Tika and Rayne, schmoozing Lakota.....

Jethro also reminds folks while he was here he was never arrested. He only turned to his life of crime after meating the leader of the Packistanies, Jean.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

you all have restored my faith in humanity.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq Jethro also reminds folks while he was here he was never arrested. He only turned to his life of crime after meating the leader of the Packistanies, Jean.










There is a connection...that whole Chow mix thing can turn a perfectly good GSD bad! 

He is such a sweetie. We had a nice chat in the car and between naps, I'd get kisses. He helped me find some Charlie Bear treats that I didn't know were there. We also went for a nice walk around about 50# of goose poop, which he was very good about leaving. He was also very kind about my inability to say German words without giggling at my fake accent. Oh, and he is is as strong as a horse, but faster.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Jess awesome pics!! 
He looks like he is fitting in well
I may have an extra gentle leader for Patti when the time comes for Grimmi 
to return to her. If needed I will look
those are great for head strong puppers

I love Grimm he looks awesome


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

You all are so kind for helping Patti! I enjoyed the pics.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: SuzyEyou all have restored my faith in humanity.


I don't have so many cyber contacts-so I judge a lot by what happens here. You really have to appreciate the power of the web to bring generous people like Ruq and Jean and Jess together to help a virtual friend. There is a lot of discussion about the harm done in anonymous statements among people who will never meet. Keeping Grimm safe and happy and raw-fed while Patti's home is being established has to be one of the best feel-good stories of the season.

Thanks to you all for warming my heart.

Grimmi looks great, too.

MJ


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What great pictures! Grimm looks like he's really enjoying meeting all of these new GSDs! What a great socialization opportunity for him.

Huge thanks to everyone that is helping Patti and Grimm as they get settled in back here in the U.S.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

> Quote:Thanks to you all for warming my heart.


Couldn't agree more. Reading this gives me goosebumps and brings tears to my eyes. Despite everything that goes on in this world, there are so many good people - willing to help someone in need and make sure that her beloved dog is well cared for until they can be reunited. And that's not counting the others who have helped - Dawn, you stand out most in my mind in the last few weeks.

Patti - I know it warms your heart too to know that you are so loved by the members here. But, that kindness is because of WHO you are. The warmth, kindness, love, and support that pour from you in your words have endeared you to each and every one of us on this forum. You are a shining example of how humans SHOULD behave. It's such a simple concept isn't it. Kindness begets kindness. Too bad the whole world doesn't understand how simple it really is.

I can not wait to see the reunion pictures with you and your boy. That will be a wonderful Christmas present for us all!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Kris thank you so much for the kind words!!
I love Patti she is a wonderful, caring and funny person!!
I so enjoy spending time with her!!

But its the whole board with out this board I would have NEVER met such wonderful people whom I consider great friends and family!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Oh, wow. What a great thing everyone is doing. And how fun and educational for Grimm to be part of yet another pack!









I hope Grimm and Patti will get to visit a lot while Patti is waiting for her income to come through.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am amazed and astounded, and so very blessed. The kindness and supportiveness here from members is truly incredible! I am so very gifted here to be among such a caring group that truly is like family!

Grimm is the luckiest dog ever. He may be overenthusiastic, overexcitable-- but Jess is showing me that he adores other dogs, reads canine bodylanguage perfectly, and submits humbly when corrected by her dogs for his.. uhh.. over-eager party manners. That's still a concern due to his eagerness.







But after time learning in Jess's balanced pack, perhaps Mr Enthusiasm _may_ be better able to moderate himself a bit, at least in canine greetings.

RebelGSD's amazingly kind offer to help me find a way to raw feed my Grimm has given me an unexpected spark of hope.







I simply have no words for how kind she is, how she thinks always for the dog's feelings first... Grimm is fortunate to have you thinking such kindhearted thoughts for him, Rebel!























Dear Jean: I am so sorry that after meeting "Tractor-pull Grimm"







your arms now drag the ground. I shall ask Dawn to crochet you a super-long-armed sweatter.
Love,
Patti and Grimm


Ruq, Grimmi learned lots from you and your pack. I bet he LOVES white vans now-- and venison!







Gaahh.. those awesome videos!

Everyone on this board gives something to me. Even if you've never posted to me directly, how incredibly rich I am to be able to learn from your insights, philosophies, and methods-- all the better to make things better for my Grimm as I learn and grow.

The chance to care for, and care about, everyone here gives me a chance to give back and contribute. I'm so grateful for the friendship found here!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Why can I ever so clearly hear Jean talking to Grimm and sounding like Sgt Schultz from Hogan's Heroes?









"I know NOTH ING"


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

I am very impressed with Grimm's ability to "go with the flow". He traveled from Germany, he's staying with various different people and dogs in various homes. He keeps going in cars to new places and all he does is make friends and enjoy himself (makes himself at home) until it's time for the next leg of the journey. He is a very well balanced, social boy to go through all this. 







Grimm.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Thios thread has given me such joy! It is a thrill to know that Grimm is on his next stop to get home to you Patti! Reading thru the posts here brought tears to my eyes knowing all of the wonderful people here who have made this a safe journey for Grimmi. Your reunion will be the best in the world! And Rebel, how absolutely sweet and thoughtful of you to think of how to help with feedling Grimm his raw while Patti gets more settled! 

As many before me have said, This Board ROCKS!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so happy Grimm is on his way to being reuinited with Patti) 

What a wonderful 'gift' you have all given her and I'm sure Grimm has had a great adventure!

As to the raw question:...here in CT we have two raw suppliers,
Bravo Raw Diet, and Oma's Pride.

Both have websites, and listings of distributors in area's closest to you. 

There is also Thrive in CT, Victoria Tchetchet, (her parents have GSD's ) in Portland, she delivers as well, (not sure how far she goes), her phone is 860-342-5200 and email is [email protected] not sure she has a website..

Will be keeping up on Grimmy's adventures)


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I think Patti is looking more for DIY sources instead of premade. I think she is looking for places where she can buy pork, chicken, beef and turkey etc. in bulk.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I think I heard there is a country store in Norton 
thats sells meat 
Ronnie's friend was talking about it let me find out the name


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ahhh sorry,,thought she was looking for premade!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I am pretty sure she wants both but thought I would mention the DIY stuff too in case someone in the area knows of a resource for it.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I wonder if Bj's would sell it to her in bulk
I have a membership


----------



## misty1582 (Nov 19, 2009)

what a beautiful story and what a great bunch of pups you have there!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

jess has some awesome dogs
believe me I have met them all!!
Grimm will have a blast and learn some stuff too


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Grimm's travel log is as great to follow as Ziggy's


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaryJane Keeping Grimm safe and happy and raw-fed while Patti's home is being established has to be one of the best feel-good stories of the season.
> 
> Thanks to you all for warming my heart.


Mary Jane you took the words out of my mouth. 

Patti - You and Grimm are always in my thoughts! Here's to a speedy reunion.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am so appreciative of all the ideas and support for Grimm and I! This board is such a caring family. The humor, insights, and understanding here is phenomenal. 

Grimm will need to be on premade until my apartment lighting gets changed so that I will be able to work in my kitchen. (It isn't the amount but rather the type of light that I cannot see in) For a few months, Grimm will need premade raw. Eventually, I'll try to do half of his meals premade and half of them DIY.

K9 Kraving is our premade of choice. A distributor is only 25 minutes from me. Oma's Pride is also a great option. I will be living on a very tiny income which may take another few months to start. 

I'm amazed at what Grimm is learning with Jess and her pack-- this is making up for years of him needing experiences like this. Jess says that Grimm is starting to learn to control some impulses within her pack. It's a beginning!

To bring Grimm safely home, I am working hard to line up the services that we need to live safely without a car in an isolated area. Untill then, Grimm is learning lots!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Man I love this board! Such caring people.








I bet you'll be so excited to see Grimm when he comes home, it'll be a sweet reunion.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcJess awesome pics!!
> He looks like he is fitting in well
> I may have an extra gentle leader for Patti when the time comes for Grimmi
> to return to her. If needed I will look
> ...



If not let me know- PetSmart has some on clearance PLUS I get a 15% discount on top!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Also Miss Patti- we are all close by as well Now that you are back in the states, we are all physically closer to help you out!!!
YeeHaH


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Great to see that Grimm and Patti are almost reunited. In the mean time it looks like Grimm is having a great time meeting some new friends and he looks very happy. I can't wait to see the pics when he and Patti are renited and it is so nice see that Grimm has been well cared for.

Glenn


----------

